# If you only had one .22lr rifle....



## MrG

Since 2012 I find myself with x0,000 rounds of .22 ammo. I've been accumulating it when I see it. My problem is the only firearms I have are three .22 revolvers. Don't get me wrong they are nice. Two are K22's, one from '48 and one from '52. The other is a Chiappa SSA 22/22mag my FIL gave to MrsG.

I need to buy a rifle. The 10/22 is the obvious answer to me. Looking for input. This will be a grandkid plinker and a SHTF rig.


----------



## Sgrem

10/22 must have an address in the safe....must.


----------



## sea sick

I have a 10/22 and a S&W M&P 15-22.
I never take the ruger out of the safe anymore. I like both, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## dbarham

Ruger 10 /22


----------



## Csafisher

Getcha a 10/22. You can always upgrade trigger or barrel if you want. If you want a real good one look at volquartsen and Kidd.


----------



## spurgersalty

Browning takedown 22. If not that, search out a CZ 452.


----------



## reba3825

10/22


----------



## Stuart

I'm going to go against the grain here and say a Marlin 60. I've got a 10/22 and I enjoy plinking the Marlin better. It's accurate and the tubular magazine hold 14 rounds and is so much easier to mess with than loading the Ruger magazines. The Marlin 60 comes in a variety of finishes too.


----------



## MrG

I find it funny that growing up in the '70's with 22BLR's, 9422's, Nylon 66's, and Browning automatics the 10/22 was considered the ugliest 22 on the market. Today its the catsass.

Should I just get the cheapest or go for an upgraded model. I'm thinking stainless at the least.


----------



## spurgersalty

MrG said:


> I find it funny that growing up in the '70's with 22BLR's, 9422's, Nylon 66's, and Browning automatics the 10/22 was considered the ugliest 22 on the market. Today its the catsass.
> 
> Should I just get the cheapest or go for an upgraded model. I'm thinking stainless at the least.


Remington 550l. Bestest 22 semi I've ever owned or shot. I can't jump on board the 10/22 train as I despise the one I own.


----------



## stdreb27

spurgersalty said:


> Remington 550l. Bestest 22 semi I've ever owned or shot. I can't jump on board the 10/22 train as I despise the one I own.


You want to part with it? For 10 bucks I'll part with it. )


----------



## scwine

A CZ. I have a 452 trainer. I'll gladly take a 452 American. They seem to be better than I am.


----------



## erain12

Ruger all weather stainless 77/22. I have had mine for 20years and put it through the ringer. It's not to pretty to look at with the black Zytel stock but it's a dang fine rifle. 
-eric


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Henry lever action. Now that is cool for any grandkids!!!!!!!!!.............cC


----------



## huntmaster58

No If's ands or but's, the Winchester 9422, It will cycle all ammo out there without a problem. Just like the 9422M will cycle all 22 mag out there.


----------



## Wado

CZ. Get the switch barrel, 17hmr and 22 long rifle. Savage are in the race for less dinero. If you want an automatic either a 10-22 or Smith and Wesson MP22, stay away from the Colt/Umarex version. I have one of those but they aren't as easy to clean as the S&W. I had a tube fed Marlin I bought at a pawn shop that never failed to shoot.


----------



## batmaninja

Academy $200 10/22, with an upgraded trigger and barrel from Kidd and a Hogue stock off of Ebay. Haven't had a chance to shoot it yet, but the weight and feel of it is incredible.


----------



## jetbuilt

http://cz-usa.com/product/cz-455-va...y-22-lr-16-bbl-5-rd-mag-black-laminate-stock/


----------



## coogerpop

Stuart said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here and say a Marlin 60. I've got a 10/22 and I enjoy plinking the Marlin better. It's accurate and the tubular magazine hold 14 rounds and is so much easier to mess with than loading the Ruger magazines. The Marlin 60 comes in a variety of finishes too.


X2


----------



## Gasspergoo

I've got a Browning lever action that will shoot shorts up to Long Rifle. Reliable and accurate. It's not only my favorite .22, but one of my favorite fire arms in the whole safe.


----------



## Old sailor

Cooper has some really nice rifles.

http://cooperfirearms.com/our-rifles/our-rifles


----------



## boom!

Model 94 Winchester for me.


----------



## iamatt

My 10 year old has a marlin 795. He keeps it by the outside door so he can pop some squirrels or rabbits when he feels the urge. You need to upgrade the sights though. The techsights are the standard goto for the upgrade which adds another ~70-80 to the cost of the gun. They are SO much better than stock.

The 6 year old will be getting an old henry goldenboy lever action for his birthday.


----------



## T-Roy

You just have to have more than one:

You need a Bolt Action of your Choice. I have an OOOOOLD Savage. Training for a deer rifle. One shot One Kill!

Ruger 10/22 for when you want rapid fire and burn up some ammo.

Classic: Henry Lever Action for that Ole School Wild West Feel.

Just my 2 pennies. 

I have them all of these and would not trade a single one or would I want to be without any of them.


----------



## Flatfisher6187

You really can't beat a Marlin model 60. I'm actually surprised it hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## sqwaby

I have a 40 year old Marlin #60, thousands of rounds through it, still accurate and functions perfect. Looking at a papoose for the camper. Are you sure you want to start grand kids off with a semi auto?


----------



## Hunter11

Another vote here for the Marlin model 60.


----------



## Wordsaw

Got a 10/22 and it's okay, but much prefer my old Remington 581. I've literally driven tacks with it at 60 yards. For a handgun I prefer my Colt Diamondback to any .22 that's out there now.


----------



## Fordzilla06

10/22 in Volquartzen or PWS dressings.


----------



## LA Wader

The wife has a Ruger 10/22, she likes it. I prefer my old trusty Winchester 190 over the Ruger 10/22 though.


----------



## MrG

sqwaby said:


> ... Are you sure you want to start grand kids off with a semi auto?


I start them on the S&W revolvers. Safety lessons seem to me to be more effective with something they can hold in their hands. I have a 77/22 Mag that I move them up to next. They surprise me how well they shoot it.


----------



## CHARLIE

Just saw your original post and did not read any responses if I was going to buy a 22 rifle it would be the little Browning bottom ejection 22 and load through the stock. Wanted one my entire life just could never get one.

10-22 with the rotary magazine is enough to turn me off. Doesent hold enough ammo.


----------



## rundm

CHARLIE said:


> Just saw your original post and did not read any responses if I was going to buy a 22 rifle it would be the little Browning bottom ejection 22 and load through the stock. Wanted one my entire life just could never get one.
> 
> 10-22 with the rotary magazine is enough to turn me off. Doesent hold enough ammo.


I like the heck out of the browning 22 but as I am sure the op knows, you can get high cap mags for the 10/22 that do not cost much. I have the 10/22 with upgraded barrel and trigger parts in it that is very nice. It also has plenty of mags to go with it. A couple of months ago, I bought a Henry youth golden boy with octagon barrel for my son that is the cat's ***. He should have that one for the rest of his life. Smoothest and nicest lever action I have ever tried out. If I was getting one for me, it would be one of the sporter barrel anschutz versions out there. I have the hvy barrel version and don't think as a whole, there is another off the shelf 22 brand that is as accurate.


----------



## jimk

The OP said rifle, but my favorite is a revolver...9 1/2" High Standard holds 9 rounds with a swing-out cylinder. It's more accurate than my Single-Six and close to my MK II. I keep coming back to it after trying another firearm.

For grandkids training I have a Savage FV SR bolt action that I like...a suppressor is due this month. If I could shoot better, it might be a one-holer @ 50 yards. I have some plans for it this fall.


----------



## cva34

There's lots good ones named...Had a few Ruger 10/22..still be my choice..they do now have a Take/ Down model also


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Marlin 94a.


----------



## On The Hook

Savage makes a nice, dead accurate bolt 22.


----------



## jetbuilt

The Savage FV-SR is incredibly hard to beat for the price in my opinion...I'd put my FV-SR up against a built 10/22 any day of the week!
http://savagearms.com/firearms/model/MARKIIFVSR


----------



## pg542

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Marlin 94a.


Are you sure you don't mean a 39a? I believe the 94a was only made in larger bores like .444 marlin and some cowboy calibers. I could be wrong though. It happens a lot...... The 39a is a sweet little lever rimfire. I wish I still had one>


----------



## rundm

jetcycles said:


> The Savage FV-SR is incredibly hard to beat for the price in my opinion...I'd put my FV-SR up against a built 10/22 any day of the week!
> http://savagearms.com/firearms/model/MARKIIFVSR


For the price, hard to beat.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

pg542 said:


> Are you sure you don't mean a 39a? I believe the 94a was only made in larger bores like .444 marlin and some cowboy calibers. I could be wrong though. It happens a lot...... The 39a is a sweet little lever rimfire. I wish I still had one>


Yes 39A is what i meant.I have a few and they are one of the best 22's i have ever owned.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Marlin 39 levergun, but one made before 2010. Bolt gun accuracy with faster follow up shots, scope capable, and large capacity magazine. All that and classic looks with big gun feel....what's not to love!?!?!


----------



## Wado

I just realized I have a bunch of 22's.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

I have a couple of Marlin 1892 and 1897 w/24 inch octagonal barrels also and those are the only two other 22's that i would rank up there with the 39a's.As for bolt 22's imo nothing beats my Remington M-513T Matchmaster trainer.


----------



## Go Frogs

Winchester Model 62A. I had two growing up (big sis got the other one) and it was the most fun gun of all we had to shoot. Eats all type of .22 ammo without ever having a problem. My kids now love it and it teaches them how to shoot a pump action rifle/gun.


----------



## rundm

How does the marlin compare to the henry golden boy?


----------



## mas360

Sako Finfire. It shoots almost everything to the same point of impact. I don't understand how that works but CCI Stinger and standard Remington .22 long rifle print the same point of impact.


----------



## bigjordy

I have several 22's, but my favorite is an old bolt action Winchester 72A Passed down from my pops. Probably the most accurate gun I own.


----------



## locolobo

Can't really go wrong with a 10/22. Have one myself. But my next firearm will be a cheap (probably Marlin) bolt gun. It will digest everything from CB caps to CCI blazer and will be pretty accurate while doing it.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

rundm said:


> How does the marlin compare to the henry golden boy?


The Marlin 39a will make that Henry feel and look like a Daisy Red Rider Henry is not the Henry of old.Marlin 39a is the best lever gun out there.Anybody that owns one knows what i'm talking about.


----------



## Wado

*Golden 39 M*

I have a 39 M Golden Mountie Edition. It had Gold Leaf in the lettering when it was new but has faded a bit. I must have gotten it when I was about ten years old from Wagner Hardware in Cuero for either my birthday or Christmas. It's always been my gun, not a hand me down and there's no way I would part with it. I guess if I was a young lad and my dad brought a Henry home I would treat it the same way, first guns are very impressionable. Too bad they have to have the cross bolt safety but dropping the hammer on a live round sure messes the ceiling up, my grandpa did it a couple of times with his Winchester 62. I have it in my safe cracked stock and all. I think he clubbed a rattlesnake with it, must have been out of boolits.


----------



## monkeyman1

Out of several .22 rifles in the safe, the Marlin Golden 39A is my favorite. Something about that lever action plus it's a tack driver with open sights.

I'm sure there are better ones out there tho.


----------



## Castaway2

henry lever action.. fun little gun and smooth. plus american made:texasflag


----------



## pg542

I remember my dad's little Remington 22. It was the first real gun I ever shot. Sweet little semi-auto that digest anything. Shorts, long or long rifle. I might save up some fun money and get one. Check it out. http://www.remington.com/rifles/rimfire/model-552-speedmaster/model-552-bdl-speedmaster


----------



## Pocketfisherman

rundm said:


> How does the marlin compare to the henry golden boy?


Forged Blued receiver vs painted, steel blued steel magazine tube versus painted aluminum. Pick up both of them and feel the difference, no comparison really.


----------



## wet dreams

Pocketfisherman said:


> Forged Blued receiver vs painted, steel blued steel magazine tube versus painted aluminum. Pick up both of them and feel the difference, no comparison really.


Don't have a Golden Boy but my Henry 22mag has most of the 'so called' bluing rubbed of and is now silver, it shoots well BUT it looks like crud....


----------



## matagordamudskipper

If you get a tube fed .22 pick up a speed loader. It's a tube with 8 inner tubes. Reloads only take me a few seconds. 10/22 is nice..ready to the Boyd stock and bbl upgrade


----------



## Trouthunter

Either pump or lever action .22 rifle for me.

TH


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

My favorite .22 is my Marlin 39D. My dad bought it for me when I was born. Most kids first gun was a BB gun, mine was a .22! I still shoot it a couple times a month. Crazy accurate and quiet to boot!


----------



## barbless

I've been shooting my Marlin Golden 39A for 35 years. I think it's the oldest American firearm still in production. It'd what Annie Oakley used back in her day.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

barbless said:


> I've been shooting my Marlin Golden 39A for 35 years. I think it's the oldest American firearm still in production. It'd what Annie Oakley used back in her day.


Not really in production anymore,i meant they produce maybe 7 a year for now,but they said they would start making them again just not sure when.Don't know why Marlin and Winchester stop making .22 lever rifles although the Marlin blows the Winchester away,but Winchester holds it's value pretty good because of the name.


----------



## MrG

Wado said:


> I just realized I have a bunch of 22's.


I just realized I need a bunch of 22's. I never was a Marlin fan but will look into the 39.

I'll let their great grampa pass down his Henry. I understand the Henry love out there, but I don't understand the Henry love out there. They do shoot great and have classic lines, but Pocketfisherman hit the nail on the head for me. I don't like paint and that's how they look to me too.


----------



## zebco33

a good used glenfield model 25 is hard to beat,its a bolt action that shoots shorts,longs and long rifle,and its a tack driver.


----------



## Worm Drowner

My wife actually convinced my to buy a Henry Golden Boy today. We were at Collectors Firearms in Houston and she knew I'd been wanting a lever action .22 for years. Between fly rods & guns, she's pretty good about indulging me!!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Got my first 22 when I was 11.....still my all time most sentimental gun.

My grandfather gave it to me for Christmas....Marlin 39A.

I didn't realize until I was quite a bit older the quality of firearm he chose...and the $$ he spent.

Spent hours upon hours with that gun in the woods as a kid....wanted to buy one for my boy's first 22 but wasn't able to find one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalplayer

I got Marlin M60(Glenfield) and a 10/22 and i prefer the Marlin


----------



## rundm

Just finished putting a kidd barrel and trigger on my 10/22. It also got a scope to sit on top. It is as accurate a 22 as you will ever find and digests most any ammo you give it. If you are looking for a light weight, dependable and accurate 22, you can't go wrong with the 10/22. I also have a Henry golden boy and it is just plain fun to shoot.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

agree 10/22, ive had one for 40 years 

little bro got a marlin heavy barrel semi auto , looks like the 7000, but i think older model

shoots better than my ruger


----------



## jimk

I'm loving a bolt action .22 Savage FV-SR with suppressor and Center X subsonic ammo. I'm going to try it on hogs at night as soon as it cools off...smaller ones from 25-30 yards in ear.


----------

